# My Vette and Trucks



## raccerx67 (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is a few pics of my 74 Corvette and my two trucks.

One of the vette before the new tires, havent taken any after we got the new skins on her.






Engine view of the vette.





My Z71 getting in on the firewood hauling last summer.





Old faithful wood truck!





All that is either Oak or Hickory with the exception of a cpl pieces.

Hope everyone enjoys!


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Mar 1, 2009)

very nice pics, what kind of air filter is that on the vett?


----------



## cord arrow (Mar 1, 2009)

K&N....I believe.


----------



## raccerx67 (Mar 1, 2009)

Its a 14" round K&N 3" filter on a 3/4" drop base with there "X-treme" top plate filter. basicly the top is the same thing as the rest of the filter media so it flows from the side and straight in the top. It works fantastic! I needed the 3/4" drop base for hood clearance due to the Edelbrock RPM Air gap intake having a .7" taller carb mounting surface. The wife stood firm on not wanting a L-88 hood or any other style hood for that matter.  LOL It has right at 500HP at the crank, Crower solid lifter cam, AFR heads, Eagle 383 stroker kit with 6" H-beam rods, etc etc. Its a blast to drive, I do need to swap out the 3.08 rear gear for a 3.55. I have some vids of it on youtube. http://www.youtube.com/raccerx67

Thanks for the comments also!!!


----------

